# Look at this picture



## yngfireman (Aug 8, 2015)

Have you ever seen this on the emulsion. Looks wet in some spots. It has been drying for 24 hrs. Not De-greased good enough, humidity to much during drying or spreading the emulsion too thick? something else? We have had an issue after exposing the screen and washing it out the emulsion it peels off and/or bubbles up. Thank you for any input you can give


----------



## yngfireman (Aug 8, 2015)

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

Pm me i will tell you what it is and how to fix it


----------



## dynamikgraphics (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks like the emulsion is pooling up in the middle of the screen when it's drying. 

Try these steps:

1) When coating your screens, be sure to use the "sharp" end of the coater. 

2) Make one pass coating each side, then tip the coater back so that you aren't applying more emulsion, and use the sharp end to "scrape off" excess emulsion. This will maximize coverage, but minimize emulsion thickness. 

3) Dry your screens upright. I know every Tom, **** & Harry is going to tell you to dry them horizontal, but I've dried screens upright in a domino fashion diagonal to the wall with a box fan pointed at them for YEARS, and never had a problem. Had a few co-workers coat/dry screens horizontal on the rack, and had this same problem - emulsion is too thick in the middle to dry through-and-through, so when you go to rinse, the outer layer that's dry washes off, exposing the wet emulsion underneath.


----------

